# MIB sound effects and help



## pdcollins6092 (Aug 8, 2009)

Here is a MIB sound FX that you might like and be able to use.

http://www.4shared.com/audio/BklOfNpT/mib21.html


----------



## erie_pa_halloween_guy (Mar 20, 2005)

thats what i used last year for my mib i plugged everything into a power strip then plugged the power strip then plugged the power strip onto the motion sensor by everything i mean motor light bulb and pc speakers and had my mp3 player running on an endless loop

Hope that helps


----------



## Crunch (Oct 23, 2008)

How did you have the mp3 connected to the PC speakers? The motion sensor to a power strip, etc. is a good method, it's what I plan to use. I just wondered if you could rig up a way to have low growls, rumbling then when it was triggered have the agitated sounds? If not, I'll just have them triggered by the motion sensor and use only the violent sounds.


----------



## erie_pa_halloween_guy (Mar 20, 2005)

Well i just had 1 mp3 player on loop which you couldnt hear beacuse the pc speakers were hooked up to the motion sensor


----------

